# Eliminate dog ears on toe-up socks



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

After much labor and frustration I have finally found a way of preventing dog ears on toe-up socks, and it works every time. It is probably an unvention since I'm sure someone else figured it out - they just never passed it on to me.

Anyway, here it is: Using the cast on of your choice (I like the Magic and the figure-8) cast on half of the desired number of stitches for each needle, e.g. for a 48-st sock, 24 sts on each needle, cast on 12 on each needle. 

Round 1 - Knit one round plain 
Rnd 2 - Kfb of first stitch, k across to last st, kbf of last st,
on both needles (yes, that is knit back and then
front on the end-of-needle increase)
Rnd 3 - Kfb of first stitch, k across to last st, kbf of last st
on both needles (same as Rnd 2) with NO plain rnd
in between Rnds 2 and 3
Rnd 4 - Knit around, plain.

Continue, dropping Rnds 1 and 2, and repeating and alternating Rnds 3 and 4, until you have the desired number of sts on each ndl. Works on both 2-circ and Magic Loop methods. I have tried this with the M1 and the lifted increases with limited success, just seems to work better with the kfb.

I know "The Rules" say to put at least one plain round between each pair of increase rounds, and to work your increase sts 1, 2 or even 3 stitches in from the beginning and ending sts, but I still get dog ears when I try to do it that way.

I hope it works for you!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I haavent tryed toe up socks yet, but now you have me in the mood to try them this way. Always better when you know the little secrets for a perfect pair every time. thank you.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, now you have my curiosity up! I just completed my first pair of toe-up socks. They look great and fit great so I'm pretty jazzed about them.

But, what are dog ears?


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Have made toe up socks but not sure what the dog ears are.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Well, now you have my curiosity up! I just completed my first pair of toe-up socks. They look great and fit great so I'm pretty jazzed about them.
> 
> But, what are dog ears?


Dog ears are the little pointy nubs that stick out on the "corners" of the toes, like at the outside of the big toe and the little toe. With most every cast-on/increase method I could find, I came out with these little pointy tips. Over the years I spoke or corresponded with a number of knitters who said they had the same problem but didn't know how to solve it, just had to learn to live with it. Sometimes, depending on the wearers toe shape (round, square, slanted) they take care of themselves and disappear when stretched over the foot, sometimes they don't. It just bugged me that I had a problem I couldn't solve, so had to keep working on it and finally came up with this.


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

<Continue, dropping Rnds 1 and 2, and repeating and alternating Rnds 3 and 4, until you have the desired number of sts on each ndl.>

I'm confused about this part because it looks to me that if you only repeat Rnds 3 and 4 you will then be putting <one plain round between each pair of increase rounds>.

Sorry - maybe it is too early in the morning for me :-(


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation of dog ears. I did mine with the magic loop using Judy's Magic Cast On and I don't notice any bumps.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Tdor....! This sounds like it will work. I'm about to cast on for a new pair...toe-up, two circular needles. I'll try this as those little pointy ears always bothered me too. Thanks for a solution! Tootsie


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't notice any dogs ears with my socks after they are washed. I think sometimes it is because you are starting off with too many stitches.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Very interesting...and it took a lot of work to work through this delimma...
I for one appreciate you going through all this and posting to share with us..
I shall try your method on my next toe up socks.

Thanks,

Camilla



tdorminey said:


> After much labor and frustration I have finally found a way of preventing dog ears on toe-up socks, and it works every time. It is probably an unvention since I'm sure someone else figured it out - they just never passed it on to me.
> 
> Anyway, here it is: Using the cast on of your choice (I like the Magic and the figure-8) cast on half of the desired number of stitches for each needle, e.g. for a 48-st sock, 24 sts on each needle, cast on 12 on each needle.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, I'm game to try this. I, too, always hate these 'dog ears' as you call them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

You do put the plain round between from rnds 3/4 on, it is just the first 2 rnds that tdorminey doesn't.



gwest1955 said:


> <Continue, dropping Rnds 1 and 2, and repeating and alternating Rnds 3 and 4, until you have the desired number of sts on each ndl.>
> 
> I'm confused about this part because it looks to me that if you only repeat Rnds 3 and 4 you will then be putting <one plain round between each pair of increase rounds>.
> 
> Sorry - maybe it is too early in the morning for me :-(


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> You do put the plain round between from rnds 3/4 on, it is just the first 2 rnds that tdorminey doesn't.
> 
> Correct! You work rounds 1and 2 only once, then rounds 3 and 4 alternately to desired # of sts. There isn't a plain K round between rounds 2 and 3, but this only happens at the very beginning. After that it is increase rounds alternating with plain rounds as usual.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a brilliant solution ... after all we eliminate the points from the tops of hats by decreasing every round! Why not eliminate the points from the sides of your socks by increasing every round????


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

tdorminey said:


> After much labor and frustration I have finally found a way of preventing dog ears on toe-up socks, and it works every time. It is probably an unvention since I'm sure someone else figured it out - they just never passed it on to me.
> 
> Anyway, here it is: Using the cast on of your choice (I like the Magic and the figure-8) cast on half of the desired number of stitches for each needle, e.g. for a 48-st sock, 24 sts on each needle, cast on 12 on each needle.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, 
Susan


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

have been using the turkish cast on for the toe up socks and have not had a problem with the dog ears


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

shannand said:


> have been using the turkish cast on for the toe up socks and have not had a problem with the dog ears


Thank you for this tip.


----------



## Darlener (Jun 7, 2011)

I am new to knitting socks, I swear this is the hardest thing I have ever tried. Is there away you can only use 2 circular needles to do a sock. 4 dpn are just to much for me. Appreciate any advice.

Darlene
[email protected]


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Darlener said:


> I am new to knitting socks, I swear this is the hardest thing I have ever tried. Is there away you can only use 2 circular needles to do a sock. 4 dpn are just to much for me. Appreciate any advice.
> 
> Darlene
> [email protected]


Yes, you can use two circulars or you can use one long circular (magic loop) which is my favorite method. Go to Knitpicks.com and look at their tutorials ... Kelley's Sock Class on that site uses the magic loop and is incredibly easy.


----------



## Darlener (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you,I will do that.
Dar


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you tdorminey for the sock lesson. I love this site and getting to know people like you. Mine always have the "dog ears". I will try this on my next pair.
Carol


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you tdorminey for the sock lesson. I love this site and getting to know people like you. Mine always have the "dog ears". I will try this on my next pair.
Carol


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> After much labor and frustration I have finally found a way of preventing dog ears on toe-up socks, and it works every time. It is probably an unvention since I'm sure someone else figured it out - they just never passed it on to me................................
> I hope it works for you!


Thank You!! I always cast on 18 stitches, more than the usual, because I have short stubby toes and this makes my sock toes much more rounded, not pointed. But I still get dog ears on the ends. I am going to try this next time!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow this one of the resins I don't knit toe up socks, But I will give this a try.Thank you for All your pain and suffering. Fingering this out.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Try knit freedom for easy to understand videos for socks. The magic loop lets you knit two at a time and no dpns.


----------



## kia123 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for the instruction. It really works but now I have little holes on each side going up the toe which I don't have using the M1. I have good tension but it happened all the way up the increases. Is there a way to eliminate this?


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

kia123 said:


> Thank you for the instruction. It really works but now I have little holes on each side going up the toe which I don't have using the M1. I have good tension but it happened all the way up the increases. Is there a way to eliminate this?


I use the kfb on the second and the next to last stitch. So far no holes. I have never used the M1 because I can never remember whether I'm going in through the front or the back of the bar. LOL just read that sentence again. Boy could someone get the wrong idea! :lol: 
Elaine


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey every one. I love to knit when we have to go some where in the truck. Well to make a long story shorter. I was on my 2nd sock and just turned the heel everything was looking good. And had a rived to where we were going. so I placed the sock on the that storage box between the seats. And DH puts his hand on one of the needles and it snaps in haft. I know he didn't mean it but now my sock won't be finished till I get a new needle.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

By just kfb your increases won't have the slant to the right and left that makes a good fitting toe. I


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks alot.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great solution - can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

kia123 said:


> Thank you for the instruction. It really works but now I have little holes on each side going up the toe which I don't have using the M1. I have good tension but it happened all the way up the increases. Is there a way to eliminate this?


I have the same thing but I just thought it was a pretty design element so I haven't worried about it.

I wonder how many ways there are for doing a increase and how that could be used to make that utilitarian task much more attractive?


----------



## tvett1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have never tried sox until this past weekend I got very very curious and bought a book and some needles . I can't wait to try your tip thank you for sharing with us


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> After much labor and frustration I have finally found a way of preventing dog ears on toe-up socks, and it works every time. It is probably an unvention since I'm sure someone else figured it out - they just never passed it on to me.
> 
> Anyway, here it is: Using the cast on of your choice (I like the Magic and the figure-8) cast on half of the desired number of stitches for each needle, e.g. for a 48-st sock, 24 sts on each needle, cast on 12 on each needle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this tip. I just started a pair (my second pair ever) and wish I had seen this earlier. I'm too far along to want to frog back now but will certainly do this my next pair. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Tried this yesterday and it REALLY WORKS!! Did do a post on it but (a senior moment) thought they were rabbit ears, not dog ears! (so obviously not when you think about it!). Thank you so much, makes all the difference to the finished look of the sock.


----------

